# Meta SX Dämpfer mit Piggyback



## prong (19. Januar 2015)

Sers,

kann bitte jemand ein Detailfoto des Tretlagerbereichs von einem SX mit Piggy-kompatiblen Kettenstreben posten? Ich würde gern verstehen wie groß der unterschied zu den 2014er Standardstreben ist.

Danke schonmal,

prong


----------



## prong (20. Januar 2015)

Hat sicher erledigt. Die Antwort gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/2012-neues-commencal-meta-sx.539867/page-12#post-12615411


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

